# SOURCE FOR 1-3MM LIME FREE GRAVEL



## ukteacherman (7 Aug 2008)

*Finally decided to opt for fine smooth, lime-free gravel - 1 to 3mm. My corys should like that. Only problem is I have searched and searched for a supplier! Dumb probably, because I did see some somewhere the other day and did not add it to my favourites!
Anyone can help? Lots of gravels out there, but can't find one that specificallt mentions corys, and I don't want to use sand* :?


----------



## George Farmer (7 Aug 2008)

Unipac, the same wholesaler behind Sumatra wood, provide a very wide selection of suitable substrates.  

Most Maidenhead Aquatic stores stock them.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Aug 2008)

World of water are also a large stockist of Unipac products.


----------



## ukteacherman (7 Aug 2008)

*Thanks George and Dave - your help really appreciated*


----------



## ukteacherman (7 Aug 2008)

*SORRY! George and DAN!!!!* :?


----------

